# Female vs male betta aggression level



## FishyFood (Feb 18, 2010)

I was wondering if there is a difference in the level of aggression between females and males. I plan of getting a betta along with some other fishies (possibly neon tetras and corys :-D) for my new 50gal tank I am currently working. Also plan to add in some plants too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They say that females are slightly less aggressive than males but I've heard of females being very aggressive too, even killing males.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its not really a gender thing.. there can be really mellow males and really aggressive females.. ask any breeder and they'll tell you about females that have injured and even killed the males during breeding. Even in sororities females who have lived together peacefully for years can all the sudden start killing each other.

If you want to do a community tank a male or female would work but I wouldn't add the tetras.. the bright colors will bring out the aggressive tendencies bc the fish will think the tetras are other bettas.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I've had both in a community tank neither of my male or female bettas have harmed another fish in a large tank. I have coris, danios, different tetras, blue ram chiclids, siamese algae eater, snails, and white clouds in with one of my male betta. My tetras are not neon, I have had neon tetras in with a previous betta in the past. They seemed okay. But it depends on the fish. Just keep an eye on everything until you know things are safe


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

It really depends on the betta. Gloria is my most aggressive female and even tries to take a bite out of my when I put my hand in the tank! :roll: Dahl is so gentle and docile, and once Gloria got into his net and beat the poor boy up! So it really up to your betta's personality, i think.


----------



## FishyFood (Feb 18, 2010)

hmmm I see. thanks for the info!  I have another question though. hehe. Is there a way to tell if one betta is more mellow compared to another before you bring it home? I'm thinking it doesn't flare as much when it see another betta, but what if it is just accustomed to seeing another betta or just tired?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Not flaring could be a sign of a mellow betta but it could also be a sign of one that is unhealthy or stressed. There really isn't any definite way to know a bettas personality before bringing them home because their behavior changes so drastically once they are in a well cared for environment.


----------

